# New Timeline Monitoring Site



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am a user of this site as I am a 175 CSL applicant. I saw a need for a site that could be dedicated to tracking time lines so went ahead and whipped one up. It is much like beupdate but without all the ads and hopefully a bit more user friendly. 

I have had it live now for a few weeks and linked through another forum. The site has gathered a pretty great following already.

Anyway, hopefully you all find it useful as it is only worthwhile if everyone uses it and updates it. Have a look, i'd love to hear your feedback!

www.aussietimeline.com

-- Grant


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Grant, 

I like the addition of the congratulations on the front page - nice touch. 

I don't think our visa exists any more - 136, and I don't think my time line would help anyone since we were approved in 2004. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Same here,

We came over on the old 139 so our timeline wouldn't be relevant.

Good website!

Dolly


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks! I am pretty happy with it thus far and am really excited about how many people started using it so quickly. The site is getting ~100 visitors a day already and loads of new timelines each day.

I think most of the bugs are sorted out and I have some great ideas to keep improving, just need to find the time 

-- Grant


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

It might be a good idea if Karen added it to her "please read......" thread.

Dolly


----------



## nihariku (May 24, 2009)

Hi, 

This is good
I have added mine too
NK


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent idea Grant


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolly said:


> It might be a good idea if Karen added it to her "please read......" thread.
> 
> Dolly


I was waiting to get some response from members as to whether they like Grant's site or not. That was the reason that the old time line was added was that everyone used it  If members feel the same way about Grant's site then I'll add it into the sticky post. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> I was waiting to get some response from members as to whether they like Grant's site or not. That was the reason that the old time line was added was that everyone used it  If members feel the same way about Grant's site then I'll add it into the sticky post.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


I've had a number of people email me saying the like the site


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay I'll put it in the 'PLEASE READ...' post and I'm sure if members don't like it I'll hear about it


----------



## spekegirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I applied for a defacto temorary and partner residence clas BS visa Feb 10, 2009. I sent all of my paperwork at the same time. I have had all of my medicals and police checks done. I applied in person in Sydney. I was granted a bridging visa and have heard nothing since. I have not yet been assigned a case officer. Very frustrating as I can not work until the visa comes through.

still waiting

Judy


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

good going grant


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

very nice, grant. i liked the site, esp since it caters to only the three most common types of visas.


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Grant,

Thanks for the site...very helpful indeed.
I've added my info too  

Cheers,
Dolly.K


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

grant6607 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a user of this site as I am a 175 CSL applicant. I saw a need for a site that could be dedicated to tracking time lines so went ahead and whipped one up. It is much like beupdate but without all the ads and hopefully a bit more user friendly.
> 
> ...


Good site. 

one suggestion: If you can add reminder facility to the users like, if no updates in 3-4 months if the site send a reminder to the user to update the status, then all the status will be up to date. This is because, some people adds their timelines, but once they get approved, they may forgot to update the status.


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have been putting in some work the site lately and have made some significant upgrades (I hope )

Namely:

* Created a Statistics page
* added days to CO and days to Process of each relevant timeline
* moved the Edit Button to the LHS
* Support for class 143 and 173 visas
* Invisible email address on edit mode

There have been a few others which I keep track of on the "News" page: http://aussietimeline.com/news.php

As always I'd love to hear your feedback, what do you love and what do you hate?? Contact me via the contact form: http://aussietimeline.com/contact.php

-- Grant


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

grant6607 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been putting in some work the site lately and have made some significant upgrades (I hope )
> 
> ...


That's great! Thanks for sharing Grant:clap2:


----------



## Laurengr (Jul 8, 2009)

*subclass 300 timeline*

Since the timeline site doesn't allow me to post since my Visa is a 300 - premarital visa, i'll post it here.

Applying for subclass 300, pre-marital. Applied in person at AUS embassy in Wash, DC.

July 8, 2009 - submitted application in person. My application was almost complete, so a case officer was assigned same day. I was requested to submit medical forms.

July 10, 2009 - medical exam / x-rays performed. Documents sent directly to Embassy.

August 7, 2009 - email from case officer requesting additional information (from personal doctor)

August 13, 2009 - additional information received at embassy

August 24, 2009 - email notification that Visa is granted!!!! :clap2:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Laurengr said:


> Since the timeline site doesn't allow me to post since my Visa is a 300 - premarital visa, i'll post it here.
> 
> Applying for subclass 300, pre-marital. Applied in person at AUS embassy in Wash, DC.
> 
> ...


There is a timeline thread that can be found from a link in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post towards the top of the forum. Please post there since we can keep all the time lines together.

Thanks.


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

Uhm.. I keep getting a 404 error here... Is this site still working? Some help, please?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

sadie_ said:


> Uhm.. I keep getting a 404 error here... Is this site still working? Some help, please?


Hi sadie,

I guess this site is not working anymore, its an old thread. google and try beupdate site for timelines.

All the best


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

That's a shame it was a good site. 
I've sent an email to the owner to see whether this interruption is permanent or not. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------

